# Relocating to Spain (Malaga or Valencia)



## atreidex (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi everyone!

I plan to relocate to Spain in the following weeks and I'd like to know if anyone could help me out with the whole process.

What I'm looking for is a temporary / holiday apartment for a month or two around Malaga or Valencia. Both areas seem fine and I'd like to 'test' each region and explore a little bit before I decide.

In this timeframe I want to wrap up the paperwork (NIE + Bank Accounts + Self Employed) and rent an apartment. 

The sooner we can do this, the better - I already booked an AirBnb appartment for this April 1st, but the host cancelled it for some reason, so now I'm considering other options. 

Since AirBnb has proven to be a very unreliable to find a short-term apartment, can anyone recommend a better alternative?

If someone can help or knows a good relocation agency, please let me know!

Thanks a lot!

- Ciprian


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Last year you were moving to Barcelona, any reason for your change in destination?


----------



## atreidex (Oct 27, 2015)

bob_bob said:


> Last year you were moving to Barcelona, any reason for your change in destination?


I visited Catalonia last autumn *(Barcelona, Mataro, Vic, Girona, Sitges, etc)* - it's a beautiful region with wonderful people, but I'm not sure I want to start there. 

No special reason for that, I just want to explore the south for a bit before settling down. 
I must admit though that Malaga (or Valencia) is somewhat cheaper, especially in the real estate department. I plan to rent for an year or two and then buy an apartment, so lower prices are a big plus.

The thing I hate the most though is this whole process of relocating to another country. I understand some Spanish but I can't talk at all. Also, my job is quite demanding so I don't get a lot of time off - I can't afford to lose time searching for apartments, standing in line for NIEs, etc.

I'd rather pay someone to help me out with these rather unpleasant and time-consuming tasks - so if you know anyone please let me know.


----------



## AlexNYC (Aug 2, 2017)

You can try homeaway or there is another german site. I am surprised about airbnb. They were always excellent to me. You probably didn't have good luck with the hosts. I don't think the company has anything to do with the fact that the hosts cancelled our reservation. Maybe they didn't like you for some reason, or something you said...


----------

